# Know of any HO hobby stores near Hannibal, MO or Quincy, IL?



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Will be there this weekend. Google search gave me mixed results. Will be calling around to a couple but thought I would ask in case anyone is near.

Walman


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nothing that close but shaeffers checkered flag hobbytown rodney's trains is all within 2 hrs from ya which is kirkwood/sunset hills area

Then there is mark twain over in st. Charles


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Grabbem88 said:


> Nothing that close but shaeffers checkered flag hobbytown rodney's trains is all within 2 hrs from ya which is kirkwood/sunset hills area
> 
> Then there is mark twain over in st. Charles


Thanks I know Schaefers. I saw Mark Twain today and will drive back by tomorrow. Worth the stop? I need to look where Rodney's is.

Walman


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mark twain? I think so 

There is a plumbing/ train shop in Gerald too


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry yes I meant Mark Twain hobby shop. Worth the stop?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the store personally alot of variety and sometimes they have pink sticky sale items

Anything of interest you looking for? I also know of a few private sellers that don't sell junk for reasonable prices.. 

Rodneys is off of gravois rd

Checker flag was down the rd from shaeffers


----------



## Glenn71 (Oct 26, 2013)

There is the Train Museum in downtown Hannibal with limited HO merchandise. Mostly a museum for Lionel.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

When Mark Twain Hobby has their "train guys" working they can be very helpful. Not aloof and no upsell. Nice guys. 

They are not just a train shop though. I enjoy window shopping the other hobbies. 


If you are making a trio from Hanible and wanna spend an afternoon in town, there is a poor Walmart but a decent Bass Pro Shops near by. If you are into that sort of thing the St Charles riverfront casino and "old town" bar and grills are only a couple exits east.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I want to check out the branson mo place heard it's really nice??


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Sorry I wasn't clear in my original note. I live in the St. Louis metro area (IL side actually) but I made a 1 day excursion to the Hannibal/Quincy area so thought I would check out local hobby stores. That was the background. Anyway I did stop at Mark Twain in St. Charles on the way home and I was very impressed. Among other things their structure inventory was really impressive. I work in the city so it looks like I'll take a long lunch every couple of weeks or so and head out there I am sure. Definitely a better selection than Schaefers. I will still get most stuff on line I am sure but I like to buy local when it doesn't break the bank. 

Walman


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know where you are in Illinois, but one of the biggest, best stocked
train stores is Chuck's Depot in Marion. You can get more info at his
website, Greatesthobby.com He also has a gigantic HO layout in the
store basement. It's worth the drive to see it. Easy to find, near I-57, but
current highway construction may make it more difficult to get there.
I'd suggest a phone call first for driving directions.

Don


----------

